
Next-generation Subversion   unveiled - fanf2
https://medium.com/@jacek_39594/next-generation-subversion-unveiled-7c61e8b71797
======
twobyfour
Well... I haven't missed SVN since roughly month 3 of git, but for nostalgia's
sake... Looks like this post is about adding local commits as a feature to
subversion. It's about 10 years too late to save the project, but does fill a
major gap.

